# "Smoked" butt on a Holland



## ezmoney (Sep 9, 2008)

First off, if this post is in the wrong place please let me know and I'll be glad to correct any mistake. Having said that, I decided to experiment with my Holland Grill this weekend and attempt to smoke a 5-6lb butt. Admittedly, my expectations were very low. I used their hickory flav-o-buds (how lame??) for smoke. Took it to 200 before foiling and putting in cooler for an hour. Total cooking time about 4-5 hrs. Contrary to my expectations, the butt turned out great and everyone was thrilled with the results. I slept late, the butt was still ready by kickoff, the whole place smelled of hickory smoke, and nobody questioned my cooking methods after tasting the results. Certainly will NEVER give up the Royal Oak smoker but I can say my Holland surprised me....and saved my a** this time!


----------



## krusher (Sep 9, 2008)

looks real good, how did you like that holland?  Are they truly no flare up grills?


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 9, 2008)

It sure looks good EzMoney! I've wondered about how those grills work too. Thanks for the report.


----------



## ezmoney (Sep 9, 2008)

Look guys/gals, I'm not gonna sit here on a meat smoking forum and recommend a Holland purely as a smoker. I would not suggest it if you are looking specifically for a "burger burner" grill. However, it is very versatile and quite useful for a variety of applications. Flareups are nonexistant. It also takes NO effort to produce excellent results. I literally opened it twice to cook that butt in 5 hrs (other than to take pics). I have made everything from sausage and biscuits to whole chickens to baked potatoes on mine and I wouldn't part with it for the world. 

The first breakfast I ever tried on my Holland...I've since "perfected" breakfast but this is the worst you could ever do!




Don't know what happened to the extra biscuits/bacon/sausage???


----------



## meat-man (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice looking butt. A buddy was asking me about his Holland  I will show him this thread. Nice job


----------



## carpetride (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice looking pulled pork, did you run it at 400 the whole time? A buddy has one and keeps asking me about my pellet grill. I believe he thinks its the machine and not the artist


----------



## ezmoney (Sep 9, 2008)

The Holland is not adjustable in regards to temp. It cooks at 400+/-. However, you can close the drain valve and fill the drip pan (between the burner and the meat) with water to give it a moisturizing/steaming effect. This also lowers the cooking temp to around 300-350. I did this for about 1 hour of the cooking time of this butt. Do I think it was necessary to retain moisture...No. I just tried it cause I could. Next time I wont bother! Probably cost me some time in getting the Butt finished....but oh well, it's all good!


----------



## white cloud (Sep 9, 2008)

It all sounded great. But when foiling, it should be done at more like 165 to 170 and then place back on the grill with added apple juice or whatever your mop may be. And then brought up to 195-200, and place in a cooler for at least a couple hours. It may be be even better.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice job EZ.


----------



## ezmoney (Sep 9, 2008)

Cloud...Thanks for the advice, I am very well aware of that practice. That's what I always do on my wood smoker. However, I have discovered that it is not necessary on the Holland. Made no difference except extending the cook time and burning more propane. I'm thinking that drip pan with the water/fat mixture cooking beneath the butt may serve the same purpose as the foil...??? I can discern no difference without the foil and thus can't justify using it. Although I'm sure I give the foil another try at some point! Thanks again!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 9, 2008)

EzMoney
Awesome Avatar !!!
The butt looks great, I have never tried that on a Holland.

I have had a Holland for over 10 years and also have the portable Holland Companion for about 8 years, they are great grills; another good choice in tools for the job at hand.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 9, 2008)

I am all for saving,, wether it be propane, charcoal, wood or even foil. Now you have my curiosity up on the holland for my next grill. It sounds like a great unit.


----------

